#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Switching from rubber to fruit trees

## ifonly

My wife and I almost finished building our house not far from Chiang Saen. Behind the house down the hill my wife owns some land with rubber trees. The trees are about 10 years old and nobody is taping them.
We both know nothing about rubber trees and don't intend to become rubber farmers.
Since we soon will have more time we are thinking about cutting a few of them, maybe 3-4 rows, about 100 trees max. We intend to plant different fruit trees instead, mostly Jackfruit and Durian. We both are absolutely newbies and have just started to do some research.
I discovered this forum and thought I seek some advice here..
After looking around a bit we found one company who would cut our trees and pay 30 Baht per tree. Seems not much to me but we don't have any costs and get some Baht+free space to plant some fruit trees. They will only cut the trees and leave the stumps and the roots in the earth.
We were thinking to plant the fruit trees between the rubber tree stumps. 
Anyone has some experience on this? The rotting rubber tree roots should enrich the soil over time, similar to a hugelculture bed, or am I wrong? Or is the price of 30 Baht per tree + free cutting too low? Is it even possible to sucesfully grow fruit trees in a manner like that?
Any advice on this subject and in growing Durian and Jackfruit in particular are greatly appreciated.
Please excuse my grammar, English is not my 1st language.

----------


## Pragmatic

I'm no expert, just an observer, but you may as well leave the rubber trees to grow to full height before felling them rather than grow Durian. Durian trees need plenty of water and if you ain't got that then you're just pissing into the wind.         KHAOMAHACHAI PARAWOOD CO.,LTD. Rubberwood - timber from the rubber tree - Green Living Tips

----------


## NamPikToot

> After looking around a bit we found one company who would cut our trees and pay 30 Baht per tree. Seems not much to me but we don't have any costs and get some Baht+free space to plant some fruit trees. They will only cut the trees and leave the stumps and the roots in the earth.


Ifonly, welcome to Teakdoor.

Regards the rubber trees i think they are taking the piss, especially leaving the stumps and what are their plans for all  the branches. Rubber tree wood is quite nice as a medium timber. You could pay someone with a chain saw to come along and take them down, burn the branches and trim the logs and you could store them to season and perhaps use them in a few years, It seem a hell of waste for a few Baht - but its your choice.

Two members here i know of Thaiguzzi and Jamecollister are both rubber farmers and may be able to give you more of a steer on taking the trees out (and what you can do with them inc costs) vs tapping them.

Regards fruit trees i don't think there's many here who are fruit plantation owners just interested gardeners.

My advice would be if you want to take this forward than take time to travel around and see what crops are grown in the area, I am a bit forward so if it was me i'd just drive up with your lady to a farm and politely enquire if they would mind if you asked than for some advice.

 Durian is fussy. Many fruit crops can be fussy regards soil type, local climate and altitude. Remember most fruit crops but once a year so that's it one lump of income and that's weather and market price dependent.  

Anyway don't take it negatively if you don't get much advice and good luck.

----------


## Chico

James McCollister be a good guy to ask.

If you do Durian, they take around 4/5 years to bear fruit.

----------


## NamPikToot

^ they don't like getting their feet wet. I have unsuccessfully tried to grow some for 10 years despite Mrs Toots family having Durian farms - i have officially given up.  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> I'm no expert, just an observer, but you may as well leave the rubber trees to grow to full height before felling them rather than grow Durian. Durian trees need plenty of water and if you ain't got that then you're just pissing into the wind.


That's correct. The rubberwood is a staple wood for Thai furniture and kitchenware industries, there is not much other species in Thailand for this commercial purpose (beside the teak and some other hardwoods, however, that's another league...)

Your forest originates obviously from a former govt action some 10 years ago supporting rubberwood planting in the North what however is not so productive like the huge ones in the South. 

Nevertheless, you should heed the advice as above, keep your nerves, awaiting the further growths - it needs almost zero maintenance - that's what the Thai like the most. And perhaps, you (actually the wife) can look around, there are surely some in the area who do the rubber tapping, and make some agreement with them...

With ca. 20 years old rubberwood you could get something like this:

----------


## ifonly

Thank you for your input so far, very helpful! I guess we look around for  a company who pays a bit more for the trees or maybe just cut a few to have space for a pig stall and maybe 2 dozend fruit trees.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I guess we look around for a company who pays a bit more for the trees or maybe just cut a few to have space for a pig stall and maybe 2 dozend fruit trees.


 How long you lived in Thailand for and what's your experience in keeping pigs? Here it's totally different to farming in farang countries. I doubt very much you'd get a return on your money. I can honestly say I've never met a farang who's been successful at farming here. When I came 15 years ago I was asked 'are you any good at farming' by a farang. I didn't understand why he asked me that but I did later.  Farming is basically all the work you can do out here even though it's illegal. But it seems that all farangs get pushed into it by their teeraks. Disaster is always the end result.

I never took up farming and only bought the land we live on. I find plenty to do around the house and garden and seldom do I get bored. I dunno how old you are but if you are adequately financed from a pension etc I'd just sit back and enjoy your remaining years tinkering about.    ::chitown::

----------


## Norton

> We both are absolutely newbies and have just started to do some research.


If newbies at farming, suggest you consider some other use for the land.
How much land is there?

----------


## cyrille

The price of fruit is largely based on how difficult it is to grow.

So if I were you I'd forget about Durian.

----------


## ifonly

I personally don't want any pigs, it is my wife who want 2 or 3. I made it clear that I will not take care of them ( as long as they are not on my plate  :Very Happy:  ). She accepts that.

----------


## ifonly

Well, if you are a newbie and not trying you stay a newbie forever... We are both mid aged, 37 and 43 and still have many years to learn. We don't intend to start on a big scale. Just a couple Durian and Jackfruit and some others we have not decided yet.

----------


## bowie

ifonly -

First off, welcome to The Door - may you actually receive useful advice here. Point A: this is an anonymous internet forum, Point B: it is kind of limited in that there are about 300 active users, Point C: some of the posters actually live in Thailand, many have visited, some have passed through, and a few confuse Thailand and Taiwan, Point D: vet all the info you receive, you get what you pay for and advice on The Door is free, Point E: do not post anything on The Door you wouldn't put on a billboard for all the world to see, Point F: stay out of the many, many, many shitfests that happen here.

Now, to your situation, 43 year old falang newlywed living in the Land of Smiles. Take your time making decisions, you have plenty of time. Solicit advice then vet the advice your receive. Thailand is hot, the language is different and difficult (opinion), the culture and lifestyle are different, and there are many things you must learn to accept, it is their way, it is their country, and, even though your way may well be better and more efficient, it ain't their way - so, don't push it, they will not change, you should accept. Patience, tolerance, acceptance, use ignorance to your advantage - after all, it is not your country so your foreign behavior allows them to overlook any slights you may cause. Depend on your wife to handle the neighbors, the laws, and the bureaucracy.

Take your time and proceed slowly - for your sake I hope you enjoy Thai food. Good luck and keep us informed of how you are doing.  :Smile:

----------


## ifonly

Thx bowie. Heared what you said plenty of times before and after my limited experience here I must say best advice vor every farrang. Coming to Thailand since a few years and after my longest stay (7months) decided to move here earlier than planned.

----------


## HuangLao

> If newbies at farming, suggest you consider some other use for the land.
> How much land is there?


If the land is considerable, I might opt towards a lesser saturated ag/horticultural product[s] that a more profitable market might bear.

----------


## David48atTD

> If newbies at farming, suggest you consider some other use for the land.


Out of all the Farmers I've met in Thailand, only met one (non-Thai) making a profit ... and he was Asian, just not Thai.

We, as in the Thai Family, are Fish Farmers.
Thailand:- Life on the Farm is kind of relaxed 

Oh ... and a few of the Rubber guys here.
Rubber trees 101

This Farming sub-forum (this one) is full of great ideas that various folk have attempted.
Well worth a few hours reading.



Good Luck and don't be afraid to ask questions  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> If the land is considerable, I might opt towards a lesser saturated ag/horticultural product[s] that a more profitable market might bear.


 Finding that product would be a hard up hill task as I'm sure most farmers have been looking for it for years. Anyone who grows anything different, to the norm, here and it will be copied if it proves worthwhile. Then causing over production and lower prices.  Have seen them all, from rubber trees, mushrooms, sweetcorn, sugarcane to peanuts. At the end of the day they all return to the old timer, cassava. It's what makes Isaan tick.

----------


## David48atTD

^  Quite a bit of truth in what Prag writes above.


You need to find a product, which has a market which is unique or barriers to entry are high or unobtainable.

Thai are adept to keeping input prices low and that variable is the only one you have control over.

The market determines the sale price.

----------


## Pragmatic

> The market determines the sale price.


 Thanks for explaining it better than I did David. Out of desperation the Thais will kill the market with over supply if they found something more profitable to what they already produce. And it's been like that since time began. Definitely no profit in farming if one has to buy the land first.

----------


## HuangLao

> ^  Quite a bit of truth in what Prag writes above.
> 
> 
> You need to find a product, which has a market which is unique or barriers to entry are high or unobtainable.
> 
> Thai are adept to keeping input prices low and that variable is the only one you have control over.
> 
> The market determines the sale price.



....and to be weary of the traditional ag mafia/govt controls that are always in place.

----------


## David48atTD

^  ... and that also

---

Since the OP seems genuine, I'll explain a little further.

INPUT FARM PRICES ...

We are Fish Farmers, mainly Pla Nin and Prawns/Shrimp.

But the Farm Father also has a Catfish pond.

What do you feed Catfish?  Well, obviously, Fish food.

As in the pelleted standard bag ... most Thai Farmers use that.

So, with input prices being roughly the same and assuming the sale price being equal for all Farmers for this product, the ROI will be the same across the board ... i.e. ... just short of miserable.


What does this Farm do differently?  The Farm Father finds alternative sources of feed, the higher the protein, the better.

Up the road, there is a Pet Food manufacturer.  There are some parts of the pelt that they won't use because their USA customers won't buy it.
So the Farms buys it for peppercorns and feed the cat fish.

Believe it or not, there are food standards in the Thai restaurant trade.
Cooked eggs go out of date.
The Farm Father found a wholesaler who buys them and resells them.

I have loaded, literally tonnes of them into the back of his Ute (utility truck) and fed this high source of protein to the catfish.

Two examples of keeping the input costs down which adds to the bottom line.

---

The next difference a Farm can make is to have have a product which others can't produce.


Can't because they don't have the technical skills,the capital to buy the equipment,or the genealogy in the animal product.

----------


## Pragmatic

Catfish farming was carried out by a member on this forum some years back. His name was 'Tsicar'. His biggest problem was that he had to buy the fingerlings before fattenig them up. It wasn't the feed that was his biggest expense. He eventually got some help from a university in how to take sperm from a male and pass it onto the females. It had to be done at a certain time at night. I recommend anyone who is interested in breeding catfish and selling them to read his informative posts.

----------


## David48atTD

Maybe this? Our Little Fish Farm Project.  and   aquaculture: updates?

I found it by following your tip about 'Tsicar'.

The guy seems to have his shite together.

----------


## Klondyke

Northern climate allows mushroom growing. Certain know-how is needed and market connections...

----------


## Pragmatic

> The guy seems to have his shite together.


 Without a doubt and would still be posting today if Ant hadn't  hounded him off the forum.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Northern climate allows mushroom growing. Certain know-how is needed and market connections...


 They were a big thing here, S Buriram, a few years back but over production killed it off, as always.

----------


## OhOh

Welcome to the famous TD world.

I've been living permenantly here in Thailand for 6/7 years, time flies when having fun. TD can be fun and stimulating.

Whem I arrived I moved into my Thai wifes comunity. She had a house, a motor bike .... which kept the initial funding small.

Her  family had two farms one with Durian/mangosteen the other with rubber.  The rubber tree were considered too much work for the effort, the prices  are now lower that they were when I arrived. The Durian "farm" is on a  very steep sloping piece of land and a supply of water was available as  they had a pipe from the upstream small river.




> Durian trees need plenty of water





> ^ they don't like getting their feet wet.


You need to confirm the annual rainfall in your location. There are excellent sites on Thai weather available. This one indicates the past the weekly rainfall, which is updated daily.



The weeks evaporation

 

and the subsequent water deficeit or excess. 



Giving a guide to soil water balance, irrigation requirements or not.

Taking Trat province as an example the weekly figures are:

1. Evaporation, 30 to 35 mm lost
2. Rainfall , 40 - 70 mm gained
3. Soil water balance, 50 - 100 mm excess

Unless the figure is minus 30mm, no irrigation required.

weekly Data

Watering  in the dry 6 months of the year was by utilising a hose. As they have  maybe a 100 trees that task in itself was time consuming.

Durian  require approx 4mm of rain a day in the dry season. So no rain and  watering is required to ensure they get enough. In the wet season there  is, shall I say, a more than adequate supply so no watering required. 

So  you will need access to a water supply. Those that can't run an adequte  supply from an upstream supply via gravity need to pump it, which will  entail a pump and fuel costs.

My subsequent farming confirms that  Durian grow faster/produce more fruits when water is applied in the dry  season. Durian do not like excessive water and die. If your farm has  poor drainage the durians can be planted on a raised bed. 4m in dia by  1m higher than the field is what's used around here.

They also  prefer shade when saplings. Normal Thai rubber trees, closely spaces are  too dark, but if you clear a good strip they will help intitially. As  the Durian matures they can survive with no shade.

As the rubber farm became available and my wife's family were happy  that I would take it over, I looked into Durian fruit management "felang style", much to local amusement initially.

The  price available from the local wholesale fruit market, an hour or so  away in Chanthaburi, provided my wifes family which to them is an  adequate living. If you intend to run the farm commercially you need to  locate Durian buyers. At harvest time we are innundated with contractors  who will harvest the farm, cut the fruit, handle the fruit to the  truck, grade them and pay cash, all for a fixed price/kg of durian. The  price depends on the quality grade. Locals are also available on a daly  rate. It's no good having tons of Durian you can't sell. I also have  coffee and cocao trees, but just for my own consumption.




> I find plenty to do around the house and  garden and seldom do I get bored. I dunno how old you are but if you are  adequately financed from a pension etc I'd just sit back and enjoy your  remaining years tinkering about.


Farming Durian is not  labour intensive and the only critical requirements are timing the  spraying of the trees, to improve the quality and hence price achieved  and harvest timing, agian the ripeness of the fruit means better grade.

It does take 5 to 7 years for the trees to start to produce fruit.The cost of an irrigation system is easily covered by an early fruit harvest.

[QUOTE=cyrille;4119310]The price of fruit is largely based on how difficult it is to grow.

Price  is determined by demand. Getting the Durian to market early increases  the /kg price. In the years I've been the last 3 the prices have  increased. Many truckloads go to the north of Thailand, due to better  marketing, especially to China as it's an exotic hard to get treet. Long  may it last.




> She accepts that.


You will be involved but you have may have the option to delegate if you so desire.




> Just a couple Durian and Jackfruit and some others we have not decided yet.


It sounds as if you are just wanting a few for your own use. If so it's just your climate and care. Which is easily managed.




> there are many things you must learn to accept, it  is their way, it is their country, and, even though your way may well  be better and more efficient, it ain't their way - so, don't push it,  they will not change, you should accept


I thought similar  for a long time. My FIL after seeing the growth of my young Durians  decided to follow my example and introduced an irrigation system of  plastic pies and sprinklers. Three benefits. His watering hours are now  no existent, he opens a valve, gets on with other tasks and repeats  until the blocks are watered. His quality of picked fruit is more  consistent. Lastly the timing of harvest can be controlled, achieved by  instigating the blooming of the fruit flowers earlier. This increases  his sale price by marketing earlier and also enables a shorter  harvesting window. 




> I might opt towards a lesser saturated


Saturation  depends on marketing and supply. The markets are eager, the prices are  high. Who knows what we will see in another year.

I was also luck to have a very helpful Thai Agriculture centre near by which is the Thai government Durian lead.

Good  luck in the future in Thailand, with your new Thai family and with  whatever you decide to fill your time here with. I also have many articles  and papers on Durian farming, foreign and Thai. If you want them.

----------


## ifonly

> Durian do not like excessive water and die. If your farm has poor drainage the durians can be planted on a raised bed


Shouldn't be an issue since the land is on a downward slope.
How close to each other would you recommend planting the trees?





> I also have many articles and papers on Durian farming, foreign and Thai. If you want them.


My wife and myself are eager to learn more on the subject and would happily read everything you have. Very generous offer. Thank you for the time you put into this post!

Again, thank you all for your thoughts! The information provided is already more than I would have hoped for.

----------


## ifonly

> Believe it or not, there are food standards in the Thai restaurant trade.
> Cooked eggs go out of date.
> The Farm Father found a wholesaler who buys them and resells them.
> 
> I have loaded, literally tonnes of them into the back of his Ute (utility truck) and fed this high source of protein to the catfish.
> 
> Two examples of keeping the input costs down which adds to the bottom line.


True, some Thais are experts in saving costs or getting the most out of what they have at hand. Some farrangs, too  :Smile: 
Interesting read, thank you!

This forum is truly a treasure!

----------


## ifonly

I posted 3 days ago in this thread but my post seem to have get lost in the Limbo or something...

Anyway, thank you all for taking your time and giving my valuable infotmation  :Smile:  .




> I also have many articles and papers on Durian farming, foreign and Thai. If you want them.


Both my wife and me would love to read anything you can spare. Generous offer, thank you!

----------


## ifonly

Ok, 3 of my posts in this thread during the last 10 days didn't get displayed here, dunno why...Each one had quotes..

Again, thank you everyone for taking your time and the valuable information you provided!

@OhOh: My wife and I would love to read any information you can share with us  :Smile: 

I hope this post doesn't disappear to the Limbo lime the last ones I made, very frustrating...

----------


## OhOh

^Look to your inbox.

----------


## headhunter

> The price of fruit is largely based on how difficult it is to grow.
> 
> So if I were you I'd forget about Durian.


at this moment in time,try finding some good bananas.

----------


## Shutree

> at this moment in time,try finding some good bananas.


Interesting you say that. A few hundred banana trees have just been planted in fields near me. It is the only banana plantation I know of round here.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Interesting you say that. A few hundred banana trees have just been planted in fields near me. It is the only banana plantation I know of round here.


  Soon there will be many more and next year they'll be none. It's the Thai way.

----------


## Pragmatic

Durian.






> *Did you know that...*
> 
> it takes 5-6 years (sometimes longer) before you can harvest your first fruits;it is not uncommon to see matured durian trees fail to flower, or to set fruit during fruiting season;developing fruits on the tree may drop prematurely, or become misshapened and unmarketable;many insect and mammalian pests attack durian and some may cause serious damage to the tree;many fungal diseases attack all parts of the tree including ripen fruits on sale, and some diseases are fatal;durian fruits may also suffer from physiological disorders such as "uneven fruit ripening", "wet core" and "tip burn" which make them unmarketable;"two-legged" thieves can smell your ripening durian fruits miles away and steal them if you are not vigilantnatural calamities such as drought, fire or too much rain may happen and destroy your trees;when you have a bumper harvest, so can other farmers - a glut in the market brings down prices, therefore less profits; andmarketing the fruits can be a bigger challenge than just producing the fruits.

----------


## Shutree

> Durian.


I think that belongs in the Daily Cheer thread.
:-)
No wonder the things are expensive.

----------


## Pragmatic

> No wonder the things are expensive.


  On top of that, selling an unripe Durian is a jailable offence.




> Apr 26, 2018 - Those who are found *selling unripe durians* may be charged under the country's trademark laws and face a hefty three-year jail term as well as a fine of up to THB60,000 (US$1,900).

----------


## OhOh

> Did you know that...
> 
>     it takes 5-6 years (sometimes longer) before you can harvest your first fruits;


Very true. Some have adopted methods that reduce the tree growth time. 

1. Irrigating newly planted saplings as opposed to relying on rainfall.
2. Planting the saplings on a raised bed - 3m dia x 0.5m high.
3.  Planting multiple saplings on one mound. Once established the grafting  of the many rooting "saplings' to the one centre saplings can increase  yields of fruits. 




> Did you know that...
> 
>     it is not uncommon to see matured durian trees fail to flower, or to set fruit during fruiting season;


Very true. Some have adopted methods that reduce the fruits failure to  germinate problem . Management of irrigation rather than relying of  rainfall, correct spacing of the fruit  clusters - obtained by cutting  off any unnecessary buds and ensuring the trees have been managed - to  provide sufficient healthy canopies to support the fruit load etc.




> Did you know that...
>     developing fruits on the tree may drop prematurely, or become misshapened and unmarketable;


Very true. Some have adopted methods, Management of irrigation rather  than relying of rainfall reduce both of these problems. They are never  "unmarketable" just less profitable.




> Did you know that...
>     many insect and mammalian pests attack durian and some may cause serious damage to the tree;


Very true. Some have adopted methods, Timely spraying utilising  commercial or home produced and effective sprays, that reduce both of  these problems.




> Did you know that...
>     many fungal diseases attack all parts of the tree including ripen fruits on sale, and some diseases are fatal;


Very true. Some have adopted methods, Timely spraying utilising  commercial or home produced and effective sprays, that reduce both of  these problems.




> Did you know that...
> 
>     durian fruits may also suffer from physiological disorders such as   "uneven fruit ripening", "wet core" and "tip burn" which make them   unmarketable;
> .


Very true. Some have adopted methods, Management of irrigation rather than relying of rainfall reduce both of these problems.




> Did you know that...
> 
> "two-legged" thieves can smell your ripening durian fruits miles away and steal them if you are not vigilant


True of all crops, maybe not the odour.




> Did you know that...
> 
> natural calamities such as drought, fire or too much rain may happen and destroy your trees;


 Very true. Some have adopted methods, irrigation and drainage solutions, that reduce both of these problems.




> Did you know that...
> 
>     when you have a bumper harvest, so can other farmers - a glut in the  market brings down prices, therefore less profits.


Very true. Some have adopted methods, farm management - managing an  early harvest, as opposed to leaving it to Bhuddah, reduce both of these  problems.




> Did you know that...
> 
> marketing the fruits can be a bigger challenge than just producing the fruits.


As I have suggested above ensuring there is a market;

1. Local buyers, 
2. Easily accessible wholesale markets, for those that have invested in suitable transport,
3. Online wholesale or public facilities are viable. Go to online sales  sites, some offer guaranteed boxes of various Durian size/quality all  delivered via Kerry, Thai Post ..... others sell wholesale multi tonne  loads, to local and international buyers.

 is paramount in any farming endeavour.

I  see many improvements in my local area where Thais are adopting a more  managed approach to their farms and hence better tree health, fruit  production, early harvest and sales methods creating better profits.

Some  foreigners are also taking on the newer now proven systems and reaping  higher returns. Many stick to "Thai style, Buddha will provide" attitude  though.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> On top of that, selling an unripe Durian is a jailable offence.


Sellers should not try to sell unripe fruit.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Sellers should not try to sell unripe fruit.


 Currently times are hard.

----------


## headhunter

some fruit trees take yrs.before they produce fruit,our pomello tree took 6yrs,lime trees are better grown in pots,banana trees pretty easy,one fruit tree producing small yellow like plums[very nice/expensive]took 8yrs,,star fruit ok,fulang ok.large lemon 2yrs.so its not easy to grow and produce.better off with some good chickens.ducks,a few pigs and a good herb garden,but dont think you will make a fortune only farangs will buy good quality produce.

----------


## OhOh

> only farangs will buy good quality produce


 :rofl:

----------


## cyrille

Hes in a world of his own, with only his rancour to keep him company.

Hed be good company for Numpty and Chas.  :Sad:

----------


## Tommy

Did you consider to wait with the cutting of rubbertrees, so they can provide shade for your young fruit trees?

----------


## OhOh

*Southern Thai province eyes Chinese market for native durian*

                                             Xinhua |             Updated: 2020-07-03 10:36                                           

       The durian is finding an increasing following in China.[Photo/Xinhua]       _

"Thailand's southern province of Pattani said it hopes the Chinese  market will pick up its native grown Puangmanee durian to assist the  province's economy which had been hit hard by the COVID-19 pandemic.
_
_Pattani launched its Puangmanee durian season on Thursday, with  promotions designed to lure the lucrative Chinese market for this unique  variety of the pungent fruit.
_
_Presiding over the opening of the durian festival called "Great  durian, Puangmanee of Yarang district, the jewel of Pattani river  basin," Pattani Governor Kraisorn Visitwong pledged to do his utmost to  help reboot the local economy.
_
_The governor said told the media that farmers in the southern  provinces are working towards meeting the ASEAN Good Agricultural  Practice (GAP) standards in order to boost the market for native durian,  rambutan, mangosteen, southern langsat and pomelo.
_
_Kraisorn said a huge number of Chinese people prefer to eat durians  that are small in size, with smooth and creamy flesh, and with a smell  that is not as pungent as larger durian varieties.
_
_"Before the COVID-19 air travel restrictions were imposed, we have  had lots of positive feedbacks from Chinese tourists who said they like  Puangmanee durian," said Kraisorn.
_
_He said he hopes that the native fruits in the Thai South will help boost both local farming and tourism incomes._
_Puangmanee durian is a small-sized variety weighing 1.3 to 1.8 kg when ripe."

Southern Thai province eyes Chinese market for native durian - Travel - Chinadaily.com.cn
_

----------


## Pragmatic

Durian farm/orchard near to where I live. Much work and cost  has gone into the venture that they may not begin to get a return on it for 10 years. Hopefully the price remains stable until then? Good luck to them. 
What they've done is dug out 2 pits to store water. These are linked a bore hole and water channeled in from the main road adjacent. I'm not sure, but I believe electricity is supplied from panels located on the shed-like roof.
One thing I must say is that I do not live in an area where growing Durian is common practice. So this is a first. Always has to be a first.    :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

Here are some photos of a Durian setup by a local young Thai guy:


He has a strip of land adjacent the road. Looking east, over those "mountains" be Cambodia.


This shows the mound, also his irrigation pipe. I've buried my pipes entirely, stops any "accidents" when cutting the grass. The spray nozzle can be seen adjacent the trunk. I've used black flexible pipes myself.

Irrigation + mound producing a well canopied tree. Probably 3/4 years since planting out.



He had cut all the others with his cutter but this one he using a stick cutter. Maybe run out of gas.

----------


## OhOh

S



> Durian farm/orchard near to where I live.


Another two Durian farms.


30 + trees per row x 100 rows,  a money tree in the making.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A different farm with two trees growing/mound. Not sure of the expected yield as the branches in the middle will probably die off. 

Possibly ensuring at least one will reach maturity.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> James McCollister be a good guy to ask.
> 
> If you do Durian, they take around 4/5 years to bear fruit.


In Fipperland, those trees are more profitable after 6-7 years if you cut them and sell them for their lumber.  They produce decent quality lumber.   And you make quick money, without getting in trouble with the law.  There is a total log ban here, but fruit trees are exempted.

----------


## OhOh

^ What's the price/m or kg, for the logs? I'm presuming it's only the central trunk that is sold.

----------


## OhOh

> Taking Trat province as an example the weekly figures are:
> 
> 1. Evaporation, 30 to 35 mm lost
> 2. Rainfall , 40 - 70 mm gained
> 3. Soil water balance, 50 - 100 mm excess


My apologies I've mislabeled the maps. 

Map 2. is Soil water balance, 50 - 100 mm excess ( hint the one with the minus figures indicates that watering is needed)
Map 3. is Rainfall , 40 - 70 mm gained

I've also found another map on the same site.



This is: 

A daily produced map, showing the useful moisture index for plants in the past 10 days. From the 13th to the 22nd of October 2020  

It shows analysis results every day at 09:00  Moisture Available Index (MAI) is an indicator of rainfall that  indicates the moisture content of plants. The levels of moisture that  are beneficial for plants are classified as follows:

MAI greater than 1.33 means the plant is over-watered, 
MAI = 1.01 to  1.33 means the plant is receiving sufficient water, 
MAI = 0.68 to 1.00  means the plant is slightly dehydrated, 
MAI = 0.34 to 0.67 means the  plant is moderately dehydrated, 
MAI = 0.00 to. 0.33 means the plant is very dehydrated

Useful moisture index analysis for plants 10 days ago to yesterday. It  was applied from the Hargreaves method by calculating from the  accumulated rainfall data. And the cumulative evaporation potential for  the past 10 days until yesterday. The amount of precipitation was obtained from the measurement data of meteorological  stations nationwide. Evaporation potential was estimated from  temperature measurement data. relative humidity Sunlight And wind speed  Of the meteorological stations that have measured such data With the method of Penman-Monteith.

Available here:

AGROMETEOROLOGICAL GIS MAP

The majority of Thailand is white, indicating an over-watered situation for the past 10 days.

The rainy season for Trat province may be arriving. Time to test that your irrigation system is OK.

----------

